# Ontario AEMCA Exam no longer recognized



## Inspir (Sep 24, 2017)

Starting to notice a trend where paramedics from Ontario are no longer being considered for registration outside the province of Ontario. They now require Base hospital certification which requires being hired by an Ontario service first. This has recently affected some co-workers who are in the labour mobility process just to be told "Sorry, you need to write our provincial exam". And if you graduated more than a year ago, to bad so sad.

Alberta College of Paramedics:

"The Ontario Advanced Emergency Medical Care Attendant (AEMCA) is a certification exam in isolation; therefore, we require validation of employment within the Base Hospital system. If you are not employed through the Base Hospital system in Ontario, but hold your AEMCA certification, you can be considered for equivalency. Please review the Equivalency Review page for further information."

College of Parmedics of Nova Scotia:

"Ontario applicants must show proof of base hospital certification. Labour mobility applicants from Ontario who do not have base hospital certification will be required to apply as a new graduate and pass the entry-to-practice exam within 1 year of graduation."

Not sure what precipitated this. I know there has been some tension regarding self-regulation in Ontario exasperated by a certain documentary.


----------



## ThadeusJ (Sep 26, 2017)

There is something similar for other allied health professionals in Ontario such that you have to have a job to be considered for a job.  I was previously certified as another type of health professional and (get this) if I wanted to get re-certified, I would have to first get a job in the field and then have my employer decide whether I was competent or not. 

Do you have a link to the documentary you referenced?


----------



## Inspir (Sep 30, 2017)

http://www.ctvnews.ca/w5/w5-investi...dical-help-that-will-save-your-life-1.3105066


----------



## cprted (Sep 30, 2017)

Inspir said:


> http://www.ctvnews.ca/w5/w5-investi...dical-help-that-will-save-your-life-1.3105066


So much nonsense and poor info in that story ...


----------



## Inspir (Sep 30, 2017)

I agree. But for the unknowing Joe Blow public that damage is done. Never had a person ask me if I was a PCP, ACP or CCP until this piece of "investigational journalism" came out.

I chuckled when they said nitro would have saved his life. And an ACP doing multiple chest tubes on a patient in a MVC.


----------



## ThadeusJ (Oct 2, 2017)

And here is more on Ontario paramedicine...they are thinking of giving them powers to direct the patient to the most "appropriate" facility instead of straight to a hospital.  I would love to hear what your thoughts are regarding skill set and liability about this proposal:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toron...n-discretion-where-to-take-patients-1.4312438


----------

